# New apothecary I came across



## TheBombersDream (Oct 1, 2015)

Got these off a friend of mine. Don't really have much info on them. Not really what I'm in to. But sometimes there are things you just can't pass up so here they are. Comments and info are ways appreciated!


----------



## TheBombersDream (Oct 1, 2015)

The Amber is about 8 inches and the clear a bit smaller. Twc co. 
It's not the original stopper in the clear. It wasn't with me when I took these shots


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm not thinking apothecary for the HCL, but more of science. HCl is not a medicine.... LOL.Nonetheless, they're very good conversation and display pieces.


----------



## Nevadabottles (Oct 2, 2015)

These seem like old scientist bottles http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Science-Bottle-/121758790820?hash=item1c5963b4a4


----------



## TheBombersDream (Oct 2, 2015)

You guys are totally right. And I kbew that. Just a slip up. Kinda embarrassing since it's my line of work


----------



## sunrunner (Oct 3, 2015)

you find them in chemistry labs . made well into the 20th century.


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah, we had a bunch of them in our high school chemistry class back in the sixties.........


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 5, 2015)

My college's science-wing was added this year, yet when I looked at the bottles we use... most are pre-1970s. LOL.


----------



## 2find4me (Oct 5, 2015)

Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> My college's science-wing was added this year, yet when I looked at the bottles we use... most are pre-1970s. LOL.


If you see any with ground pontils ask if you can buy them.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 5, 2015)

[/quote]"If you see any with ground pontils ask if you can buy them."[/quote]

1920s college, I'm afraid.


----------

